# Can we get state help!!



## Sansan (1 Feb 2010)

Hi all, I don't understand state benifits, but could do with some badly, 
I am now on 30 hrs a week, fri,sat,sun,mon off tue,we'd,thur
for this I get 585 before tax, semi state pension levey, ect. I get 385 into my hand, down 700 a week shift and ot.
I'm married 2 boys 6 and 2,
my wife has no income, she has not worked for 8 years, as I was on  great money, but now we are in the poop, mortage of 700 pm, iknow wecan get fis, not sure how much we can get.  My wife has no stamps can she sign for jsb or jsa, we are in dire straits

thanks a mill


----------



## dereko1969 (1 Feb 2010)

read the sticky at the top of this section first.
you should be able to sign on for tuesday, wednesday and thursday.


----------



## Sansan (1 Feb 2010)

Hi, thanks dereko, what's the sticky, I thought because I work 30hrs it's too much, I know it's 29 hrs a week for rent allowance, I am sick that imiss that by 1 hour a week, I will go to dole office before I head in today as I work lates aswell, I do 4 late shifts, fri and sat I work 23.30 to 06.00 and on sun and mon I work 16.00 to 00.30


----------



## dereko1969 (1 Feb 2010)

sorry i misled you there's a key post in the redundancy section, see here
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=98113
you should make your employers aware of the implications of employing you for 30 hours rather than 29 hours and they may be able to reduce your hours further.
jobseekers benefit is based on a 6 day week (monday to saturday) so sunday is discounted so you should be able to apply for 3 days benefit.


----------



## Welfarite (1 Feb 2010)

Moved to Jobseeker's forum (more appropiate)


----------



## Welfarite (1 Feb 2010)

Sansan said:


> iknow wecan get fis, not sure how much we can get.


 
Here's a link to FIS


----------



## Sansan (1 Feb 2010)

Hi I went to dole office, it seems all these years of paying tax was not such a waste after all, turns out as I work 23.30 on fri to 06.00 on sat Friday does not count and as I work 23.30 on sat untill 06.00 sun that day does not count so it seems I can claim jsb, circa 290 p/w. I can't belive it, chuffed, but it's no wonder the country is in the toilet with so many loopholes, but after all the tax I paid I'm chuffed


----------



## Welfarite (1 Feb 2010)

Sansan said:


> it's no wonder the country is in the toilet with so many loopholes, but after all the tax I paid I'm chuffed


 
Huh?


----------



## Shane1984 (2 Feb 2010)

Sansan said:


> Hi I went to dole office, it seems all these years of paying tax was not such a waste after all, turns out as I work 23.30 on fri to 06.00 on sat Friday does not count and as I work 23.30 on sat untill 06.00 sun that day does not count so it seems I can claim jsb, circa 290 p/w. I can't belive it, chuffed, but it's no wonder the country is in the toilet with so many loopholes, but after all the tax I paid I'm chuffed



It's not really a loophole. As you've said, you've paid your taxes. So they're giving you what you qualify for.


----------



## Sansan (4 Feb 2010)

Very true Shane, it's just that I get paid for Sunday at double rate and due to the fact I work at 23.30 on sat night untill 06.00 sun it does not count so basicly 3 days pay is not included in the calculation of how much I am allowed to claim for,


----------

